# Motivational Posters - NF Style



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)

*Spoiler Tag your pics please *

What is a motivational poster?



Go here:



Create your own Naruto/NF themed motivational poster, save it, rehost it:



Then post it here!

Some examples:









*Many thanks to ♣Filthy Half-Blood♣, who I blatantly stole this idea from *


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2008)

Good idea, I'll make one later. When I have inspiration again.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2008)

Inspiration. =D


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

Whipping out my best(or my fav of mine )




I feel stupid. I've been using paint all this time.​


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

Great thread       .


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

:rolf  any ways guys time to upload my naruto yelling pic


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

do not direct link to images here 
is what yours says


----------



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> do not direct link to images here
> is what yours says



You've got to save them and reupload them yourself.

*points to OP*


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

and why are you telling me


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2008)

i already had these lol


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

​


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 7, 2008)

Para said:


> [/B]



the best one 

My contribution


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Apr 7, 2008)

This thread is really funny, good job


----------



## Usagi-chan (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Raijin_thunder (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool idea,too bad I'm too lazy to make some.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Apr 7, 2008)

OT but already made:


----------



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## nindragon (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 7, 2008)

Wait, I have to register to make one?? I keep clicking "Create", but... it just refreshes the page.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2008)

Testing, will create more and better next time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## spectaa (Apr 7, 2008)

Something I needed to do.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2008)

Football:


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Para (Apr 7, 2008)

_Warning: Itachitarded Post_





*Oh, and:*


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2008)

Another epic thread.  Nice para! xD

Epic JUSTICE!~ 

That was kinda funny.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 8, 2008)

here's another one


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Para (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## spectaa (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is my contribution .



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)

​


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2008)

That's me folks 

These are hilarious


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## fakund1to (Apr 8, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





this two killed me because they are so fucking true


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are my new additions.


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are a few more:


----------



## spectaa (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool, but how are we supposed to read those  ?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## fakund1to (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, you reminded me of this one i found on the internet


----------



## Berry (Apr 8, 2008)

*All of These are fucking win!*

...I am off..to make some


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Apr 8, 2008)

"The pedestrian had no idea which direction to go, so I ran over him."


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Para (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Gameboy (Apr 8, 2008)

*Gameboys Turn!*

How come gameboy wasnt informed about this thread?  Heres some quick ones i made. I'll make more soon but for now these are what i got.





















I'll work on more later when i get the chance


----------



## L_U_L_Z (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Berry (Apr 8, 2008)

*Gameboy just fucking won!*


----------



## Gary (Apr 8, 2008)

game boy just won


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, Gameboy, what kinda name is that! 

Anyways, i'll try to make more when i get the chance.


----------



## L_U_L_Z (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Gary (Apr 8, 2008)

and you said you cant be any good


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Temp_Position (Apr 8, 2008)

lol here is one i just made



here is another one


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2008)

I work hard for other people's amusement .


----------



## Para (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2008)

You're not going to outdo me Para .


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 9, 2008)

Since we're doing Gai, I've had this one for a while 

​


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

Para and gameboy's works are the best.

i haven't seen enough of platinum_lighting's works though, though he seems to be on the right track.

that's all the outstanding posters. >_<


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 9, 2008)

​


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2008)

Mah newest creation .


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 9, 2008)

Gameboy pwns as always I wish Shodai were here, this thread would explode with epic goodness.


----------



## L_U_L_Z (Apr 9, 2008)

lol.

Para's owning the thread


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 9, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> ​



Motivational


----------



## LiveFire (Apr 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



:rofl I love it. I'll make one later


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

L_U_L_Z said:


> lol.
> 
> Para's owning the thread



so is platinum_lightning and gameboy, of course

all others can't compare >_<

edit: i was a little too harsh there.


----------



## Berry (Apr 9, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> all others are trash.
> 
> fucking trash.







.......................

No you sir! are fucking trash! people spent there own time on this...be grateful!


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 9, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> .......................
> 
> No you sir! are fucking trash! people spent there own time on this...be grateful!



wtf? you took 2 points off my rep 

lighten up, it's just a joke.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> wtf? you took 2 points off my rep
> 
> lighten up, it's just a joke.



that was easy to take seriously, though.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Another one from Gameboy*

Since my big brother wont help me in my research assignment, im forced to do it on my own, so i wont have much time to work on them, but i made one more. I'll try to make more when i get the chance.



i couldnt think of a good idea.


Edit:
Heres some more for you guys. I didnt want to leave you with nothing to lol about. Hope these help. If not, then i apologize, its just that i cant think now since i have alot of school work.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Gameboy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol, good one! Cant wait to make my next one, when i get the chance.


----------



## Para (Apr 9, 2008)

Pic's a bit fuzzy, but meh:


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Apr 9, 2008)

Juist xD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 9, 2008)

Para


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 9, 2008)

No Para your doing it wrong  

Its like this



Sasuke will always be more "special" than anyone.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> No Para your doing it wrong
> 
> Its like this
> 
> ...



Nice one .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2008)

Fresh off the oven .


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 10, 2008)

​


----------



## Absurd (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Moritaka (Apr 10, 2008)

My first batch


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> My first batch



the last one is just fucking epic


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 10, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> the last one is just fucking epic



Lol?


----------



## Somnus (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## fakund1to (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL, another michael jackson


----------



## Lavitze (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## UchihaVengance (Apr 11, 2008)

lol thread is epic


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 11, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Different font looks weird


----------



## Para (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy shit


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 11, 2008)

here's one that bleach fans will get:


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 11, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

If this was a contest, you'd have /thread 

CRAP!!! I used it!!! ​


----------



## xlplath (Apr 12, 2008)

When I was looking through my screencaps, the most captionable ones I could find were of Orochimaru.... 

See the weak humour:








*Spoiler*: __ 




Because I mean seriously, who saw this one coming?


----------



## faithless (Apr 12, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



llloooooollll!~


----------



## Para (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh man


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## xlplath (Apr 12, 2008)

Para said:


> Oh man



That's what Orochimaru said. 


Lol. He looks kind of like the Monopoly guy ... or he's just wearing a Groucho Marx mask. ^^


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 12, 2008)

hmm... i would turn him into the monopoly guy  If i had the skills


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 12, 2008)

I look at the first post in this thread now and realize i've been doing it wrong


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Gameboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Another one from Gameboy


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 12, 2008)

That filler scene


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Gameboy (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont worship a god that sacrifices his life for someone who betrays his whole village for his own desires. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 14, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> I dont worship a god that sacrifices his life for someone who betrays his whole village for his own desires. But thanks for the offer.



Messed up the punctuation anyway


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 14, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Messed up the punctuation anyway



what the hell was the difference


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 14, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> what the hell was the difference



Original text said: "Where's your god? THIS is your God?

Supposed to be, and fixed to: "Where's your god? THIS is your God."

I make mine in paint so fixing it wasn't too hard 

And another that you probably already saw


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Gai_ 









I love making these...


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey you stole Gameboys pics!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Sarun (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll make some later.

Later, people.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## deafdrum (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*[/URL]


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## deafdrum (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Bandit (Apr 15, 2008)

deafdrum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*



WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 15, 2008)

deafdrum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*



OMG i did the same exact thing! I should have uploaded it earlier!  Heres mine, i even used the same pic too! wow, someone that actually thinks like me, reps for you dude, for reminding me of myself.

Heres mine, not as good as yours but serves as the same purpose.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2008)

Couldn't resist joining in.





They're not very good, but they were fun to make.  I love this thread.

*edit* Had to make some more.


----------



## Gary (Apr 16, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> OMG i did the same exact thing! I should have uploaded it earlier!  Heres mine, i even used the same pic too! wow, someone that actually thinks like me, reps for you dude, for reminding me of myself.
> 
> Heres mine, not as good as yours but serves as the same purpose.



yay didnt some one put that up frist i  am surpirse you didnt put that in the anti sasuke threads


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2008)

Again, not too great, but they're damn fun to make.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Look at how sasuke survived it. He had to alter the space time continuum and rewrite the laws of physics and create a wormhole in the dimension to escape deidaras final attack. That shows how freakin powerful and good deidaras final move was. Who else is able to change the laws of physics other than sasuke. If he did it to anyone else, (excluding minato and tobi) they would die.


----------



## Para (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't start a debate in my thread please guys; this is just for the lulz


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Para said:


> Don't start a debate in my thread please guys; this is just for the lulz




Chill out Para, i wasnt debating, we were just having some lulz moments.


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 16, 2008)

Gameboy, please change the quote to your name's correct spelling


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 16, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Gameboy, please change the quote to your name's correct spelling



I dont alter the quotes, it'll make me look stupid. , how about you just go to that post and edit it, it'll clear up the mistake, and not make me look stupid at the same time


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 16, 2008)

Yessir. I think I editted now.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Gameboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Its over, you just fuckin owned this thread, along with the internets.


The only mistake you made is that you said sasuke killed itachi, thats false, but the shit was still hilarious!


----------



## scerpers (Apr 16, 2008)

I tank you so much


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 16, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> Look at how sasuke survived it. He had to alter the space time continuum and rewrite the laws of physics and create a wormhole in the dimension to escape deidaras final attack. That shows how freakin powerful and good deidaras final move was. Who else is able to change the laws of physics other than sasuke. If he did it to anyone else, (excluding minato and tobi) they would die.



Idc  Besides, all he did was travel to wherever a summon goes when it's "un-summoned" since he was inside Manda when he un-summoned him 

Not directed at you, but a whole new pic


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 17, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Idc  Besides, all he did was travel to wherever a summon goes when it's "un-summoned" since he was inside Manda when he un-summoned him
> 
> Not directed at you, but a whole new pic



Its funny cos he didn't see through Itachi.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2008)

I could keep doing these forever.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 17, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Its funny cos he didn't see through Itachi.





And of course, the alternative:


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres some i just made and used on a sasuke fan that talked alot of crap.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2008)

I might be getting better at this.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 18, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> And of course, the alternative:



Not addressing the point! Funny nevertheless.


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2008)

Y'know I think I may have an addiction to doing these things.


----------



## Karmalllll (Apr 18, 2008)

first attempt


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2008)

So.... You guys know I can't stop doing these, right?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 19, 2008)

lol @ juggalojaf


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, you can turn this one around pretty easily.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> Well, you can turn this one around pretty easily.



Wow the amount of win in this picture is pretty epic.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 19, 2008)

I am instantly reminded of that ninja info card video


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2008)

^yeah that one's one of the best in this thread


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I am instantly reminded of that ninja info card video



I never saw that video

But the cards were in Naruto Abridged, so i still lol'd


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I am instantly reminded of that ninja info card video



"These are my special *NINJA INFO CARDS*
My *NINJA INFO CARDS*
My *NINJA INFO CARDS*..."

 loved that vid


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> Well, you can turn this one around pretty easily.



Trumping Hyuu is like trying to outsmart Einstein; you look like a fool for trying


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

You have proven to be a genius greater than Einstein. Even if I wanted to, trumping this would take many weeks of headaches before you realize that such a feat is impossible


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Trumping Hyuu is like trying to outsmart Einstein; you look like a fool for trying



Ummmm.... kay.  Clearly we have different definitions of the word "outsmart."  That wasn't my intention anyway.  Make fun of who you want.  God knows I have.



platnium_lightning said:


> Wow the amount of win in this picture is pretty epic.



Thanks.  Your avatar is pretty epic itself.  Here's another one you may like.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> You have proven to be a genius greater than Einstein. Even if I wanted to, trumping this would take many weeks of headaches before you realize that such a feat is impossible



In all honesty, i didn't make up the "Exploding fat Deidara = Mcdonald's" joke 

But i was the only one who could remember


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

squid


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> squid



yes, i just posted it 
Why did you post it again?


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

too lazy to quote


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

to all of the pics in this thread:


I'll try...but i warn you, it's crappy...


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

don't know if this was posted, credit Half blood, but it's epic


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)

^Epic, though offensive
I love it 



Shibo Uirusu said:


> I'll try...but i warn you, it's crappy...



not too bad, the subtext should be a bit more... witty


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

who cares


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> don't know if this was posted, credit Half blood, but it's epic



 why did you do that? Now GB's gonna neg me


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

i'll credit myself then xD


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

Either way I lose 

Guess the others are ok to put up too 






The reps from my other threads make up for it


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

don't be scared, i'm negproof


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 19, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> here's one that bleach fans will get:



this one is funnyest
ahahah Golden Byakugans didnt saw them


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

not really .


----------



## Para (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

lol para


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

Para

*Tsuna:* No negs also = no reps


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

no reps = /wrists


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 19, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> no reps = /wrists



/wrists = ▓


----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

few moar days /wrists


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

i tried to make another one...


This one i was too lazy to fix.the Kishi virus was in me


----------



## EvanNJames (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Kuran (Apr 19, 2008)

squid,


----------



## EvanNJames (Apr 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## EvanNJames (Apr 19, 2008)

:rofl *I'm on the floor*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

to all


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh hells yeah, just made some moar!


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 19, 2008)

I just made this and posted it, but since alot of people come here for these kind of things, i'll post it here as well.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 19, 2008)

lol gameboy


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 19, 2008)

every post in here is so much win


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 19, 2008)

i made this one


----------



## deafdrum (Apr 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow ppl still post in this thread. Should we request to make it a sticky?


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought that when this was first made. 

This thread is epic


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Tunafish (Apr 20, 2008)

Let me make an attempt at these...


----------



## Godammit (Apr 20, 2008)

Look my sig.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 20, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> don't know if this was posted, credit Half blood, but it's epic



3/10                              .


----------



## Godammit (Apr 20, 2008)

AkatsukiSushi said:


> Let me make an attempt at these...



The third one was a fail, since Kishimoto doesnt make the fillers but the Anime team does.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)

Kittan said:


> 3/10                              .



more like "over 9000/10"


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Gameboy turn again 







Edit: Damn, made a mistake in the akamaru one. It was supposed to say "you gonna get raped"


----------



## Kittan (Apr 20, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> more like "over 9000/10"



"Oh look at me, I can get a picture of some guy sitting on a toilet it then attribute it with people who are obviously superior to me, and actually have some originality, flair, and style in their works, then I can add a border and some text around it. HURR HURR DURR LOOK HOW AWESOME I AM DURRRRRRR."


----------



## piccun? (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## House (Apr 20, 2008)

This thread is really epic.
You guys are awesome.

Here is my own try, I am sorry if it was done before and/or is fail.



House


----------



## House (Apr 20, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Not bad at all



Thanks 

House


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

House said:


> Thanks
> 
> House



Gameboy likes yours too  Gameboy unfortunately cant give reps, he must wait


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

House said:


> This thread is really epic.
> You guys are awesome.
> 
> Here is my own try, I am sorry if it was done before and/or is fail.
> ...



Hehe..poor Tobito.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

It's small...but is that Itachi vs. Ichigo thar?


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> It's small...but is that Itachi vs. Ichigo thar?



yeah it is but he added a few people yet it still a rape


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

nuff said


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> yeah it is but he added a few people yet it still a rape



Rape? Is squidz here? 

I've seen something think that Luffy could solo Cell...so I'm not surprised


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recently made I see 

I see my thread in thar 

Now we find out if I can *|▓|* you for its epicness


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> nuff said


Hey! I can see my account from here! 


♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Rape? Is squidz here?


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Rape? Is squidz here?
> 
> I've seen something think that Luffy could solo Cell...so I'm not surprised


no he didnt special sauce is i nit


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

lol i am pissed


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> nuff said



Says it all really.


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Other`s were win, but these are true failure.
> 
> 
> Think of something funny.
> ...



You should have used the 2handed picard facepalm


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Other`s were win, but these are true failure.
> 
> 
> Think of something funny.
> ...



You didn't even make that one 

//Squid


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Rape? Is squidz here?
> 
> I've seen something think that Luffy could solo Cell...so I'm not surprised





Squiddy Avenger said:


> what's wrong with quoting one's self?



Nothing 

.44 thinks I am cocky and thus tried to shink my e-penor by .44 of a point 

It tickled 

@*Hunted by sister*: Look back at my others....or make your own


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

This is my first try )


one more


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Suckas


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> This is my first try )
> 
> 
> one more



And you said you couldnt make a kp thread


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> This is my first try )





♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hot damn, win is win


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2008)

what avenger siad


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

@i hate sasuke: Do u know who deleted your siggy yet? That wasn't cool.

other stuffs:


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

Tnx i figured it out 

i founded this one acidentaly  who hosted he is good 


my 3rd girls for Sandaime 

4


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Golden Byakugam*

Gameboys new friends


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


>



nice ones i wish i have naruto manga or pictures to work with


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> nice ones i wish i have naruto manga or pictures to work with



What do you have in mind?


----------



## .44 (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Nothing
> 
> .44 thinks I am cocky and thus tried to shink my e-penor by .44 of a point



Somebody's math sucks almost as much as their posts do.  NF was doing fine when you were gone, by the way. 

Just saying you act like your precious rep is untouchable...please.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


>


@ the last one:
 that's funny!!!^..^


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

.44 said:


> Somebody's math sucks almost as much as their posts do.  NF was doing fine when you were gone, by the way.
> 
> Just saying you act like your precious rep is untouchable...please.



Someone lacks SoS and thinks I care


----------



## .44 (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Someone lacks SoS and thinks I care



Someone lacks humor and thinks I'm amused


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> What do you have in mind?



some praying like pic with guy posibly neji making seal with his hands crosing and we say he prays to Uchiha gods or Sasuke etc i dont know if its made


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

.44 said:


> Someone lacks humor and thinks I'm amused



I don't think you're amused because I already said I don't care 

Your opinion on my humor = minority of the members in KP.

SoS = Sense of Sarcasm, btw. I was being sarcastic about your rep power....which is not all that great anyway. And I already said in UG

"If I was nice here only for the sake of +rep, I'd be one mean SOB "

I don't give a damn about reps, although I like that in my sig because it looks cool, it's artistic, I love art, and I made it 



UchihaItachimk said:


> some praying like pic with guy posibly neji making seal with his hands crosing and we say he prays to Uchiha gods or Sasuke etc i dont know if its made



Can do


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

do it and do some Deidara one


----------



## .44 (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> I don't think you're amused because I already said I don't care
> 
> Your opinion on my humor = minority of the members in KP.


Well, majority of KP fails.  Also, I'm pretty sure you're not as liked as you think you are.  Besides, making people laugh at your cosplay pictures doesn't count as being funny.



> SoS = Sense of Sarcasm, btw.


Believe it or not, that wasn't terribly difficult to figure out....I'm not retarded.


> I was being sarcastic about your rep power....which is not all that great anyway. And I already said in UG
> 
> "If I was nice here only for the sake of +rep, I'd be one mean SOB "


I never said mine was great, but of all people you really aren't in much of a position to downplay other people's rep power.


> I don't give a damn about reps, although I like that in my sig because it looks cool, it's artistic, I love art, and I made it



No.  It's blatant repwhoring, and from the looks of it not too successful.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)

Stop bickering, atleast over here, you can do it over PMs or something


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Stop bickering, atleast over here, you can do it over PMs or something




ahahhaa you got the img XD, awesome! <3


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

.44 said:


> Well, majority of KP fails.  Also, I'm pretty sure you're not as liked as you think you are.  Besides, making people laugh at your cosplay pictures doesn't count as being funny.



The one's I'm speaking about are the threads in my sig. And as you can see, I don't look the same anymore.

Believe it or not, I got more praise than criticism for that cosplay. I only did it because I was told I should because of my resemblance to the brothers. If only they knew that appearance was not all I was like them in...



> Believe it or not, that wasn't terribly difficult to figure out....I'm not retarded.



Had to make sure 



> I never said mine was great, but of all people you really aren't in much of a position to downplay other people's rep power.



I didn't say mine was great either 



> No.  It's blatant repwhoring, and from the looks of it not too successful.



No, it's artistic. Do you know how many characters that takes up?! I don't care about rep. If I get it, I get it. If I don't, I still give it out. I don't neg stupidity because I'm smart enough to know that it won't cure it. If somone negs me because they think I'm stupid, THEN I'll neg them for *their* stupidity in *their* posts. It's not revenge since I won't neg them unless it's for a stupid/flaming post.

You pissed off Deidara right there 



> do it and do some Deidara one



Para covered the Deidara one(and I covered about 4), but I have this one so far(sorry for the wait, I saw NejiTen pics and got distracted , still looking anyway)





Squiddy Avenger said:


> Stop bickering, atleast over here, you can do it over PMs or something



When he says sorry  

 

epic win is win


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)

I made one once...


UchihaItachimk said:


> do it and do some Deidara one


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Oh hells yeah, just made some moar!



the first one isnt bad for making of neji prayer


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> the first one isnt bad for making of neji prayer



Its so stupid. Making neji pray to uchiha gods. That crap wont even be close to funny.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 20, 2008)

i said as example neji can do anybody else  or akatsuki praying to kishi not be killed or neji or else to have more panel time


----------



## .44 (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> The one's I'm speaking about are the threads in my sig. And as you can see, I don't look the same anymore.
> 
> Believe it or not, I got more praise than criticism for that cosplay. I only did it because I was told I should because of my resemblance to the brothers. If only they knew that appearance was not all I was like them in...



Just saying, you probably shouldn't have done that, but what's done is done I suppose.



> Had to make sure



Yeah, since I really come across as retarded.  Perhaps my poor control of the English language or high frequency of typos in my posts gave you that idea.  



> I didn't say mine was great either



Then why bring it up in an arrogant way?



> No, it's artistic. Do you know how many characters that takes up?! I don't care about rep. If I get it, I get it. If I don't, I still give it out.



It's not as bad as the "rep me and I'll rep you back" sigs, but still...no need to mention rep in your signature.  If you're really as artistic as you say, then I'm sure you can think of something else that looks nice.



> I don't neg stupidity because I'm smart enough to know that it won't cure it. If somone negs me because they think I'm stupid, THEN I'll neg them for *their* stupidity in *their* posts. It's not revenge since I won't neg them unless it's for a stupid/flaming post.



...I negged you for your arrogance in dismissing someone else's neg power.  I've disagreed with your posts many times before, and this is the first time I've negged you.  I don't neg for things I disagree with, or even posts that are made to be mean to me.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> i said as example neji can do anybody else  or akatsuki praying to kishi not be killed or neji or else to have more panel time



Those are fail too


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> the first one isnt bad for making of neji prayer



Squidz out beat me 

Time to continue epic thread


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

.44 said:


> Just saying, you probably shouldn't have done that, but what's done is done I suppose.



I still posted them in the members pics thing because the hair was my real look, and I actually know how to use that sword for reasons outside of Naruto.



> Yeah, since I really come across as retarded.  Perhaps my poor control of the English language or high frequency of typos in my posts gave you that idea.



Just like no one who's never been on the internet or texted would really know what "lol" means, I had doubts that someone would know what something I made up on the spot means 



> Then why bring it up in an arrogant way?



Because the whole neg thing started in a pathetic way. This is KP, I wasn't being serious. Though you may disagree with this, I have an I.Q. of 159 and they say that geniuses can be arrogant...despite my attempts to subdue it, it comes out in places like these. Read the battledome or library threads. My posts there are serious business



> It's not as bad as the "rep me and I'll rep you back" sigs, but still...no need to mention rep in your signature.  If you're really as artistic as you say, then I'm sure you can think of something else that looks nice.



I just like the way it looks. It's a real sacrifice too. Look at what it takes up:


*|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|* < *|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|*

I like the way the bars look lol. Great for Jedi/Sith illustration. Yoda pwns all



> ...I negged you for your arrogance in dismissing someone else's neg power.  I've disagreed with your posts many times before, and this is the first time I've negged you.  I don't neg for things I disagree with, or even posts that are made to be mean to me.



I'll agree here. If you look at that motivate pic I made with the negs...the bottom guy negs me whenever he/she can just because he/she doesn't like me(and I don't know/care who the hell he/she is )


----------



## Para (Apr 20, 2008)

Yo, can you guys stop turning my thread into a dramafest?


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 20, 2008)

When the OP calls you on your bullshit = Serious Business.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, right now.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





If they only knew how this makes my day


----------



## .44 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, thanks for the Footnote.


----------



## Para (Apr 20, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> When the OP calls you on your bullshit = Serious Business.



Looks like I'm gonna have to post a pic...


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 20, 2008)

Got bored


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

.44 said:


> Lol, thanks for the Footnote.



I'm not a mean guy(not to nice people anyway, if they're mean, then I'm sarcastically arrogant), and I realized and understood what you said. I'm just too lazy to take your name out 

Others did it because they can't take a joke poster or still think I like Uchiha when in reality I'm only now slowly starting to like Naruto again 

I removed my favs from my bio, lost the cosplay, and looked into reason. I only really debate in favor of the Uchiha because I won't leave a FC that I was a part of and I know about Uchiha more than any other character in the manga


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> I'm not a mean guy(not to nice people anyway, if they're mean, then I'm sarcastically arrogant), and I realized and understood what you said. I'm just too lazy to take your name out
> 
> Others did it because they can't take a joke poster or still think I like Uchiha when in reality I'm only now slowly starting to like Naruto again
> 
> I removed my favs from my bio, lost the cosplay, and looked into reason. I only really debate in favor of the Uchiha because I won't leave a FC that I was a part of and I know about Uchiha more than any other character in the manga



I know more about Sasuke than any other character, since i used to be a hardcore sasuke fan, but i hate him. Your statements make no sense. 


 ive seen that post of yours before, but i think you changed the text a little, its still as funny as the first time i saw it!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Para (Apr 20, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> ive seen that post of yours before, but i think you changed the text a little, its still as funny as the first time i saw it!


Yeah, I figured I might as well whore my old stuff in a new format 



Squiddy Avenger said:


>


Someone else who appreciates Orihimebot


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> I know more about Sasuke than any other character, since i used to be a hardcore sasuke fan, but i hate him. Your statements make no sense.



Course it does, since point A is that I am still UG and point B is that when I knew so much about them, or learned so much, I liked them 

They are still the most interesting characters to me. 



Squiddy Avenger said:


>



WTF!?


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Another bleachy one_
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Whar's the subtext? 

*EDIT:* Damn you edited it too fast


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do so enjoy stirring the pond


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 20, 2008)

d3l said:


> You do so enjoy stirring the pond


----------



## Aeld (Apr 20, 2008)

wossiss?
wot you up to Para?
makin lolz?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2008)

Para said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to post a pic...



Para's getting serious here .


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 21, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


>


  That first one was epic!


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 21, 2008)

Edit Hey instead of making this a sticky why don't we just create an FC for it. Para if you do I want co-owner!


----------



## -18 (Apr 21, 2008)

lol Uchiha

this thread is pure win


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 21, 2008)

As much as I like Oro as a villain this had to be done




For those who have heard the Star Wars Rap



Once again I love Vegeta but this was funny


----------



## sabakunay (Apr 21, 2008)

NICE THREAD!

You think that your life sucks? Check again...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 21, 2008)

sabakunay said:


> NICE THREAD!
> 
> You think that your life sucks? Check again...



you have to put this on your own photobucket/whatever image hosting site you have


----------



## sabakunay (Apr 21, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> you have to put this on your own photobucket/whatever image hosting site you have



I did it now. Why is it necessary?


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 21, 2008)

Sasuke......


This ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) died more times than tupac and Goku combined


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 21, 2008)

Hah  yet he didnt die


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 21, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Hah  yet he didnt die



Of course. He has Kishi by his side. But if kishi wasnt here he would have died numerous times. He woulda died in the zabuza fight. He woulda died in deidaras fight because he wouldnt have plot no jutsu from kishi. Theres many times he woulda been dead but kishi was there to help.



lol, i like your sig, with microsoft werd


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 21, 2008)

Not exactly mind blowing, but I had fun so don't neg me!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 21, 2008)

d3l said:


> You should have used the 2handed picard facepalm


There is 2 handed PF? I gotta find it!
Edit: GOT IT! 



Squiddy Avenger said:


> You didn't even make that one
> 
> //Squid


I never said i did... i`ll make some soon, tho


♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> @*Hunted by sister*: Look back at my others....or make your own


I`ve seen the others, they were awesome 
And, OK, i made my own... not a great one if you ask me


//HbS


----------



## House (Apr 21, 2008)

I had another try, hope it hasn't been done before.



House


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 21, 2008)

Next, i'm gonna make some Neji ones...


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2008)

People are doing Bleach ones, so I decided to join in.


----------



## sheshyo (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Heathen (Apr 21, 2008)

lol someone should throw a lighted match in there 

Mine is not funny at all..


*Spoiler*: _Will of Fire_


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> People are doing Bleach ones, so I decided to join in.



great nell


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 22, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> People are doing Bleach ones, so I decided to join in.



Lol, the last two were great :rofl


----------



## Usagi-chan (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> Of course. He has Kishi by his side. But if kishi wasnt here he would have died numerous times. He woulda died in the zabuza fight. He woulda died in deidaras fight because he wouldnt have plot no jutsu from kishi. Theres many times he woulda been dead but kishi was there to help.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, i like your sig, with microsoft werd



So when the Pnj is for Sasuke it's bad but when Pnj defeat's Madara it isn't Pnj .


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> So when the Pnj is for Sasuke it's bad but when Pnj defeat's Madara it isn't Pnj .




Let me charge it first


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> Let me charge it first



Fire away any time .


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Fire away any time .



I have to charge it first


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> I have to charge it first



I'm waiting .


----------



## KaeLuca (Apr 22, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> People are doing Bleach ones, so I decided to join in.


LMAO that made my day really, this thread is pure win!


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> I'm waiting .



Hahaha! In truth, Gameboy respects you (your sig) too much to actually neg you. Besides, you already took all the fun out of it for him.

And thanks everyone, so glad you liked the Nell one! This does make it daunting to try to come up with another one that good. Why can't I think of anything witty to go with Kenpachi?!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Try some Pedo with JAchiru there .


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't.  He's my favorite Bleach character.  Oh, what to do! Maybe I'll try One Piece instead.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 22, 2008)

make a Pessche one 
Nah, i'll make it in a sec

EDIT:


----------



## Godammit (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine, LOL LOL


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> make a Pessche one
> Nah, i'll make it in a sec
> 
> EDIT:



wow squidly epic make bawabawa with Renji


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> make a Pessche one
> Nah, i'll make it in a sec
> 
> EDIT:



O.o What exactly is he pulling out of his pants there???  This is better than Orochi straddling that snake tongue.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Did someone do one already on the FRS? If not, make one please.


----------



## Dutton133 (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's my more bleach related try



Edit: another, and sorry for the whole panels just realized I don't have photoshop on this computer


----------



## Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 23, 2008)

Dutton133 said:


> Here's my more bleach related try



not bad ...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> O.o What exactly is he pulling out of his pants there???  This is better than Orochi straddling that snake tongue.



That's his (")sword(")


----------



## scerpers (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow.

Almost all of these are fucking retarded.

Para, Gameboy and juggalojaf's were the only ones in this thread that should be admired.

The rest are just fucking noobish.

It's like they've never been to 4chan before to see how its done.

A real motivational picture looks like this 



Not this


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 23, 2008)

so you are the judge of NF now?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> Wow.
> 
> Almost all of these are fucking retarded.
> 
> ...


You have posted a few aswell


----------



## scerpers (Apr 23, 2008)

^ that is a Motivational picture


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> ^ that is a Motivational picture



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Apr 23, 2008)

I lol'd so much at these


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 23, 2008)

I did it first. proof:


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's my mediocre Kenpachi attempt. 
Get a couple more Bleach ones out of my system. 
Don't look at this one if you just ate.


----------



## no0dle (Apr 23, 2008)

[/IMG]



Sorry if i kinda messed up. I'm new here. =D


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2008)

some oe them has been made but some are really good


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 24, 2008)

Funny stuff


----------



## Spiral (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. i like this thread


----------



## zaphood (Apr 24, 2008)

This aint mine. Found it when I was looking for cosplayers to laff at.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2008)

Epic Thread.
Will make one of my own.


EDIT:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> You have posted a few aswell


TROGDOR!!! 
+REPS!!!!


----------



## Hippie (Apr 26, 2008)

this thread is an epic win

BTW how do you make these?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> this thread is an epic win
> 
> BTW how do you make these?


Find a pic big enough, then go to paint, paste the pic in the middle of the screen, paint black (white part), put what u want under pic. fin.


----------



## Para (Apr 26, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> this thread is an epic win
> 
> BTW how do you make these?



Refer to the first post


----------



## Shodai (Apr 26, 2008)

GARY WAS HERE

ASH IS A LOSER


----------



## Hippie (Apr 26, 2008)

these are my first lol


----------



## Elimination-X (Apr 26, 2008)

First of all, let me say that I've just gone over the entire 18 pages, and there was much victory. So the first motivator, although not mine, is in appriciation of all you posters' skill 





*Spoiler*: __ 




And this one I just made, although I'm unworthy of taking credit for the original pic


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 26, 2008)

shit, i can't rep in 24 more hours


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 26, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> I did it first. proof:


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 26, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Find a pic big enough, then go to paint, paste the pic in the middle of the screen, paint black (white part), put what u want under pic. fin.



lol imagine how much time it would take


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 26, 2008)

fakund1to said:


> lol imagine how much time it would take


Didn't take too much for me


Squiddy Avenger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 27, 2008)

Someone hates me. That's awesome. I'm usually not that popular. I have to go make some more posters now!


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 27, 2008)

fakund1to said:


> lol imagine how much time it would take



That's how I do them, and I was the start of this whole thing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, it`s not even Naruto, but....


//HbS


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

someone sticky this thread!!

*I didn't make this, i found it on photbucket:*


----------



## Usagi-chan (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 27, 2008)

Sarutobi is a good boy


----------



## Gary (Apr 27, 2008)

lol this owns .


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

... i see why oro wanted to kill sarutobi...REVENGE FOR THE UCHIHA!!!


----------



## Ina (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't call this quite motivational, but...


----------



## Usagi-chan (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't believe in this interpetation, but this is still pretty fucking godly.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 28, 2008)

Sasuke is on the cover of the first chapter
Lol wikipedia


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Apr 28, 2008)

kitsuneX said:


> Well, I wouldn't call this quite motivational, but...



I actually thought that was quite funny


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 29, 2008)

I`m doing something risky....


//HbS


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Sasuke is on the cover of the first chapter
> Lol wikipedia



lmao and publishers and editors dont look at work b4 they let it out......


----------



## Hippie (Apr 29, 2008)

This one was really quick


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 30, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> This one was really quick
> *Spoiler*: __



That's the Golden Byakugam


----------



## SaiyaKiller (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2008)

^ the last one was funny.


----------



## Elimination-X (Apr 30, 2008)

Another one, somewhat of a jab at people who theorized about Itachi being the final bad guy


----------



## Jυstin (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Usagi-chan (May 3, 2008)




----------



## shit (May 3, 2008)

It's been a second, so here's a few.


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 3, 2008)




----------



## shit (May 3, 2008)

^

Kisame's secret summoning technique.


----------



## Gary (May 3, 2008)

i just made this


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 3, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i just made this



Holy shit, i lol'd, until i saw that midget  That was just fucking creepy


----------



## shit (May 4, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i just made this





Posts like this make me refuse to let this thread die.

Here's a few more.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is amazing...^ those last two were great  :rofl


----------



## Tefax (May 4, 2008)

omg   amazing


----------



## Ashiya (May 4, 2008)

juggalojaf you do great with these posters!


----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

wow lol these are epic


----------



## Jυstin (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Gary (May 4, 2008)

^ LOL OLOLOLOL


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 4, 2008)




----------



## enzymeii (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (May 4, 2008)

Clever


----------



## shit (May 5, 2008)

Made a few to be an homage to neglected Naruto chuunin.  Unfortunately, they didn't come out very funny, but what can you do?


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 5, 2008)

^ that last one had me going


----------



## Gary (May 5, 2008)

same here


----------



## Jυstin (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Gary (May 5, 2008)

wow


----------



## shit (May 6, 2008)

This one is just plain funny.

Also inspired me to do this.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 6, 2008)




----------



## shit (May 6, 2008)

Takes a Juggalo to handle a bitch that fat. 

Or wait, is that a fat dude??? 

Either way +reps!


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 6, 2008)

^thank you I have more


----------



## shit (May 6, 2008)

Ahhhh giant tentacles.  Is there anything they can't do?

Besides not rape a bitch, of course.


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2008)

where is this one from dude its looks funny ?


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 6, 2008)

MORE, I SAY MORE





Caution this one might ruin your childhood


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2008)

full metal ninjia where is that one from @!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????? the one with the cock what manga ?


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 6, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> where is this one from dude its looks funny ?



That's from the Doujin Sei So Tsui Dan Sha, and that poster is fucking hilarious ^^


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (May 6, 2008)




----------



## shit (May 6, 2008)

<.<
>.>



^.^


----------



## Nae'blis (May 6, 2008)

these are starting to  have nothing to do with Naruto


----------



## Jυstin (May 6, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> <.<
> >.>
> 
> 
> ...



First one made me 

Second made me 

Last one made me


----------



## Jυstin (May 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> these are starting to  have nothing to do with Naruto


----------



## shit (May 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> these are starting to  have nothing to do with Naruto





Is better?

Halfblood: me too when I stumbled on the original pics a little while ago, except the last one had a  at the end.


----------



## Jυstin (May 7, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> Is better?
> 
> Halfblood: me too when I stumbled on the original pics a little while ago, except the last one had a  at the end.



That is good 

@:  all funny nonetheless.


----------



## no0dle (May 7, 2008)

And something gay you guys can play with:


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2008)

lol, no wonder dollar is going down 

//HbS


----------



## El Torero (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 7, 2008)

Goddamn, way too many good ones, but i'll try to make some more later on to compete 

Noodle and Jugz made some really lulzy ones


----------



## Jυstin (May 7, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol, no wonder dollar is going down
> 
> //HbS



(speak with French accent)
Ze dollar, eet eez steel 100 dollarz


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (May 7, 2008)

*Automatic Win*​


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Gary (May 7, 2008)

^        .


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 7, 2008)

A lot of bleach now


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Hippie (May 7, 2008)

full metal ninja... you broke my heart... THESE AREN'T YOURS!!!!!!
Especially this one


I've seen this a bunch of times before


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> full metal ninja... you broke my heart... THESE AREN'T YOURS!!!!!!
> Especially this one
> 
> 
> I've seen this a bunch of times before



I am sorry i finally read the first post so now i know the rules
the newest ones i made my self including this one


----------



## Hippie (May 7, 2008)

> I am sorry i finally read the first post so now i know the rules
> the newest ones i made my self including this one


It's alright we're cool homes
btw funny ass post


----------



## shit (May 7, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> full metal ninja... you broke my heart... THESE AREN'T YOURS!!!!!!
> Especially this one
> 
> 
> I've seen this a bunch of times before



Yes, but he brought to this epic thread, thus increasing the epicity.

Plaguerism will get you kicked out of college, but not this thread.  <--- new favorite emote.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)

thanks here is another one


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> thanks here is another one


 i liked those chapters in Bleach


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 7, 2008)




----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Jυstin (May 7, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> thanks here is another one



Stealing Para's epic words​
You don't lol Uchiha

Uchiha lols you


----------



## Jυstin (May 7, 2008)




----------



## buffbeast1450 (May 8, 2008)

thie therad is amazing


----------



## shit (May 8, 2008)

So Konoha Park was disbanded, huh?  Well, the mods got no one to blame but themselves for ruining the library.


----------



## ~Link~ (May 8, 2008)




----------



## wabawaba (May 8, 2008)

lmao just realised he can break thru sais snakes but the rope is just too much lmao


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Elimination-X (May 8, 2008)

*Death Note Lulz*

I thought I managed to kill this thread back on page 20 



And a bunch of Death Note and 4chan themed things:


----------

